# wann messe in muenchen - irgendeine



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

wann is die nächste gamer / hardware messe in muenchen / bayern ?


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2012)

Da wüsste ich keine. Alle Messen in deutschland zu dem Thema sind eingentlich in Köln, Hannover oder Berlin, außer du willst auf die electronicAsia: Eventkalender - Messe München International - Connecting Global Competence 

Edit: So jetzt stimmts


----------



## GoldenMic (20. August 2012)

Es wäre da noch die Cebit in Hannover zu erwähnen


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

oder eine kleinere messe oder ausstellung in muenchen oder bayern ?


----------



## Uziflator (20. August 2012)

Fahr  das nächste mal einfach mit dem Zug nach Köln, Hannover etc.
Wenn eine Gamemesse in Bayern wäre würden die von der CSU wohl Sturmlaufen

Und wer fährt schon freiwillig nach Bayern?!


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

bewohner bayerns


----------



## guagua (23. August 2012)

Ne, die sind ja schon da .


----------



## Eftilon (23. August 2012)

Es gab neulich eine Vintage Computer messe in München, habe aber den Namen vergessen, vielleicht kannst ja Googeln.

ein Münchner


----------

